# DJ top tube length



## 262741 (Jun 11, 2005)

My twelve year old son is getting into freestyle BMX and I need a bike to hang with him. Seems like a common theme here for the forty something dad that is clueless, and in my case skill-less in a park. Yes I have mountain biked alot and I have a 6" travel bike and all of that s***, and I even rode BMX when I was my sons age. But, compared to a park rat I am a newb.

I am trying to stick with a local bike shop and they have access to Transition and Eastern. My question is about top tube length. I like the look of both the Park and Trail and the Night Train. I was actually set on the Night Train until I started obsessing about top tube's. I am 6'1" and have longish arms and legs. I have read a lot of threads on mtbr and of course there are a lot of opinions. Would the Transition in a large be better suited to a taller rider? Or is the Eastern fine? I am really looking for real world "been there done that" experience on sizing. 

I also have access to a Giant STP but don't want to go deep on a build from scratch and don't dig the Marzocci forks and want a single speed so the stock 2011 STP is kind of out. I have looked at used and am not getting super pumped about what I am seeing.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

I am about the same height as you and I ride a Nightrain. I also have a Model C and Floval Flyer that don't get much use since the Nightrain arrived. It is small and not something that is going to be fun pedaling while sitting. First change I made was an offset long seat post and a quick release. Much better for riding around town with my kid, but can lower it for the skate park when needed. It is the only DJ bike I have ridden so my experience is limited.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

you can sit and pedal on your DJ bike? how high is your seat?!


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

I can, but now my knees only hit me in the teeth(before I raise the seat it is my ankles) I can pedal and sit to coast a little more reasonably however.


----------



## 262741 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hoka Hey said:


> I am about the same height as you and I ride a Nightrain. I also have a Model C and Floval Flyer that don't get much use since the Nightrain arrived. It is small and not something that is going to be fun pedaling while sitting. First change I made was an offset long seat post and a quick release. Much better for riding around town with my kid, but can lower it for the skate park when needed. It is the only DJ bike I have ridden so my experience is limited.


I am not concerned about sitting, I have bikes for that! I appreciate the feedback as I like the look of the Night Train. I get hung up now and then on buying a frame and building up a bike but can't see how to pull it off for less than the price of a Night Train. At least not for the parts I would want to put on the bike.

What year is your Night Train? Did it come with a front brake? An Argyle 318? If it came with the Argyle is it coil or air? If coil was the spring heavy enough for you? I have ridden coil forks in the past and love the feel but also appreciate the simplicity of setting up an air sprung fork.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

2010. Came with the Bengal rear brake only. Lost that right away and did Elixer 5 f/r. Argyle 318 coil and it is set to the max for rigid compression...I like it although I have been shopping a lighter fork. Looking at the x fusion velvet or Fox Float.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

I am 6'2', so a little taller than you are, and I currently ride a 2009 eastern nighttrian. The bike is on the small side but is still a very good fit for me. If you are looking for something that rides more like a bmx than a mtb, the nighttrain is the way to go. Additionally, if you need more room on the bike you can tilt the handlebars foreword.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

6'1", long legs . . . i ride a 22.5 top tube Blackmarket MOB. it's the longest of the four sizes. (21.5, 22, 22.25, and 22.5).

several of my friends have eastern night trains. even though the numbers say it's short, i found that i can ride it. for whatever reason, the 21.5" Blackmarket feels shorter, even though they're both supposedly 21.5".

the night train has a super short back end and the frame is designed for a low fork--which are both good for skatepark riding. in addition it has a 14mm bmx style rear axle (although mtb hub spacing for disc brake).

the Transition Trail or Park is a rad bike. my impression is if you get the Large, it will definitely fit you better than the Night Train.

since you are riding mainly park, it sounds like, you may want to consider a bmx 24" like the Specialized P24, Liquid Feedback, We The People Avenger 24", or Sunday Model C. there are discussions of those bikes on the Ridemonkey forum: 
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=61


----------



## 262741 (Jun 11, 2005)

cmc4130 said:


> the Transition Trail or Park is a rad bike. my impression is if you get the Large, it will definitely fit you better than the Night Train.
> 
> since you are riding mainly park, it sounds like, you may want to consider a bmx 24" like the Specialized P24, Liquid Feedback, We The People Avenger 24", or Sunday Model C. there are discussions of those bikes on the Ridemonkey forum:
> http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=61


I put a leg over a Kona Shonky today and a DK somethingidontknowwhat. Both bike were 22+ and felt good. The Kona felt better because of a 3" riser bar, the DK felt small because of the low bar and a shorter fork. Both bikes had rigid forks but the Kona's was suspension corrected. I like the idea of a really short chainstay (Eastern) but being an unskilled newb I am clueless about what "feeling" I am looking for. I am almost worried that the Shonky (size only, I am not considering the Kona) felt too good. I wonder if that "good" feeling on the Shonky was my comfort level on a mtb that would feel "big" in a park.

Transition's website says the large fits people over 5'10 and I am becoming smitten with the Trail or Park!

You are correct that this bike will be used soley for park/street riding. I hesitate to even say dirt jump because I kind of doubt I will ever be getting that much air. I guess it would be cool if I ever got the balls to jump some of the stuff in the parks but there will definitely won't be any no footer can cans in my future. I have not even considered 24" wheels to try and narrow the search but will take a look at the link you provided.

Thanks for all of the input, very helpful!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

even though my preference these days is a supsension fork (after 20+ years of BMX and destroyed wrist) i would still say that except for my destroyed wrist (not to mention my lower back problems ....!!!!) all rigid is the best way to go for skatepark riding. suspension forks are best for trails/dirt jumps. .... EXCEPT if you have bad wrists or elbows and need something for the occasional flat bottom park landing.............. otherwise you will pump much faster and more solid on an all-rigid setup. like i said, a We The People complete 24" bmx, or Sunday Model C, Liquid Feedback, or other 24" bmx's are really ideal. you have big enough wheels and frame to ensure comfort , yet you have the same handling as a bmx bike. i have tried every varition of the options . . . if i was a strict Park rider i would go for 24" mtbmx, like the Union Street Molly Maguire 24" for the reason that my left wrist is destroyed so i need the suspension fork, yet the handling is amazingly quick. without the wrist issue, my next choice would be the Specialized P24 and the Liquid Feedback 24".

my icepick grind on my Liquid Feedback 24" BMX:


----------



## 262741 (Jun 11, 2005)

cmc4130 said:


> even though my preference these days is a supsension fork (after 20+ years of BMX and destroyed wrist) i would still say that except for my destroyed wrist (not to mention my lower back problems ....!!!!) all rigid is the best way to go for skatepark riding. suspension forks are best for trails/dirt jumps.


Great advice...thanks for posting.

I will probably spend some time in skate parks but I would like to spend an equal or greater amount of time on dirt. I have beat myself up enough over the years to appreciate suspension...alot! I know exactly what you mean about pumping faster on an all rigid setup but I am willing to trade that for some comfort for the expected and probably frequent mistakes I will be making.

As of today I am thinking of picking up a Transition TrailOrPark in a large (frame) and building it up. Since I can't afford a complete right now I figure I might as well buy parts as money allows and build the bike I want. From the information I have gathered it seems that 80mm is plenty of front suspension but I will probably give 100mm a try and see how I like it. I am leaning towards a Rock Shox Argyle 318 or maybe a 409 and know that I can shorten those forks to 80mm so the flexibility is a nice benefit.

Judging from your picture your skills are far more developed than I could ever hope to attain! I am thinking more along the lines of flowy jumps not tricks as much. I guess I am more of a mountain biker at heart. For me it is more about having a bike I can enjoy while I am hanging out with my son. He has an Eastern Growler coming any day!


----------

